# Robertus breeding...



## HakunaMatata (May 27, 2016)

Hello all, 

Ive been lurking the threads for months, and decided a few months ago i would invest in a trio of Dendrobates Tinctorious 'Robertus', Im getting quite frustrated as I've had frogs that i would just receive lay for me with in a week, but these guys are being stubborn and not proving themselves out, I'm quite sure i have 1.2 trio (I recently removed the submissive female and put her in her own enclosure) so now I'm down to a pair, I have been doing everything to a T, such as misting daily, heavy feedings, using repashy cal + daily, and Repashy Vit A every two weeks, and I even leave the lights off and just give them ambient light, with no avail.

Now i know maybe I'm being a little too hasty, but i want to atleast see my little project turn in to something, honestly even if i saw courtship and no eggs, id still be happy, but the frogs have other plans i guess... below are a few pictures I've attached of the pair and their 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## HakunaMatata (May 27, 2016)

Even with the storms we've had, the closest thing I've seen mating with this pair is the female doing an amplexus on the male.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

HakunaMatata said:


> Even with the storms we've had, the closest thing I've seen mating with this pair is the female doing an amplexus on the male.


Amplexus is not a normal breeding behavior in dart frogs, what you likely saw was wrestling over territory.

Edit: It looks like your waterline is well above the top of your drainage material. It is possible that things may be too soggy for them long-term.


----------



## HakunaMatata (May 27, 2016)

Dane said:


> Amplexus is not a normal breeding behavior in dart frogs, what you likely saw was wrestling over territory.
> 
> Edit: It looks like your waterline is well above the top of your drainage material. It is possible that things may be too soggy for them long-term.


Yeah, i drain the water whenever the water level gets too high, this picture was taken months ago, and yes i know amplexus is not a natural behavior of breeding in dart frogs, i was just saying the only attention he has gotten from females is that particular instance of the female wrestling for territory, I'm starting to think its him, because I've never had a problem with my adult male tincs calling.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Dane said:


> Amplexus is not a normal breeding behavior in dart frogs, what you likely saw was wrestling over territory.
> 
> Edit: It looks like your waterline is well above the top of your drainage material. It is possible that things may be too soggy for them long-term.


To be fair, both Ameerega and Epipedobates experience cephalic amplexus. But tincs, yeah, no amplexus there as far as I know.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I am not sure which pictures refer to the pair, but that middle one looks like a female to me and those are some male-lookin' toes on the left of the two in the left photo. The one in the photo on the right, I am not too sure about because I can't see the toes well. The posture and back angle look male to me, though maybe it's sitting in a funny position. Any chance at all you might have two males or two females remaining in the tank? I suppose there's a chance that he might be more interested in the submissive female than the dominant one, too.

That tank looks pretty wet to me, too. Have you tried a dry period where you don't mist much followed by more frequent misting?

Mark


----------



## HakunaMatata (May 27, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> I am not sure which pictures refer to the pair, but that middle one looks like a female to me and those are some male-lookin' toes on the left of the two in the left photo. The one in the photo on the right, I am not too sure about because I can't see the toes well. The posture and back angle look male to me, though maybe it's sitting in a funny position. Any chance at all you might have two males or two females remaining in the tank? I suppose there's a chance that he might be more interested in the submissive female than the dominant one, too.
> 
> That tank looks pretty wet to me, too. Have you tried a dry period where you don't mist much followed by more frequent misting?
> 
> Mark


 i am currently away from my house for a month, so i only go back to my home around twice a week, so they are getting a dry season as we speak now for a month, and when i go back to my home, i will give them a heavy wet season again followed with heavy feedings, but like i said i check on them twice a week now and see no eggs what so ever.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

Im having the same issue with my patricias right now. I just bought 4 robertus froglets last weekend, hoping to get a pair out of them. But anyways, i cant see your pictures, im assuming you do have a petri dish under a coco hut? Ive heard that if you do a "dry season" that could kick start some frogs into breeding. Your supposed to let the humidity drop a little and mist only enough to keep the humidity in the right range for about a month or two. Ive never done it but im about to try with my stubborn patricias. Good luck.
-Scott


----------

